# Natural Fork Plinker "Capulin"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Hola amigos resorteros!

Today Day of the Dead in Mexico, we often carry flowers to accompany our dead and some time in the pantheon. the cemetery is full of color and I could not resist taking some pictures of this small.

The slingshot is natural fork of Capulin (fruit like a cherry)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Beautiful work as always Chepo!

The photos look fanatic too.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Your slingshots are perfect. I like the look of the tubes on that one.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That has to be a design classic and is well presented.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice slingshot. Your work is awesome.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful resortera. Gran trabajo y buenas fotos.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I m amazed with you slingshot making and photographic skills.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love your slingshots. This one is small but very strong. And you work until no improvement is possible, I admire that.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic job chepo!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

That is brilliant looking resortera Chepo! Is it finished with beeswax as well?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Maestro chepo , por un momento crei que estaba en el cielo , ya sabe lo impaciente que soy y no habia leido el texto, como siempre le digo, es usted muy "Grande" , esa señora recua es una chulapa mi mai._
_Abrazoton_


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

the finish on those just looks amasing ! the way /the shape of it is just amasing , hats off to you sir !


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

You are all very friendly!

I appreciate your kind comments.

Aras: I think this just leave it with linseed oil, and perhaps a polished my cloth that are left traces of wax.

Alf. Hopefully that day is too distant to an....


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

in my place it's very hard to get that kind of beautiful and perfect fork. job well done.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Mai,

I know this one in person and I must state that the pictures are just great, but they are not close enough to what this little resortera really is in the flesh. Nice Shape, great feeling to the hand, beautiful color, just a wonderful piece as always. Saludotes mai.

Chepo,

Pos conociendo esta chulada en persona que es lo que le puedo decir?? Que la neta las maravillosas fotos que le tomo no le llegan a la real neta de la cosita esta. Wenona figurilla, chida a la mano, de wen sentir a la mano, total toda una chulada de vista y sentimiento recuero. Saludotes mai..


----------

